# Online classes for apprenticeship



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Where are you?????? 
Can't offer help till we know. It all depends what country and state


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

You'd be best to inquire with your union office which courses they accredit.


----------



## gelect (Jan 27, 2021)

just the cowboy said:


> Where are you??????
> Can't offer help till we know. It all depends what country and state


Ohio and united states

Sent from my Nokia C5 Endi using Tapatalk


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Online apprentice classes in Virginia $1025 per year.








Charlottesville-Albemarle Technical Education Center


My Choice. My School. My Future.




www.catec.org


----------



## SG85 (Mar 17, 2021)

This school is accredited for my union. Would the classes work for an apprentice looking for education? Online Electrical Technician from Polaris Career Center


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

SG85 said:


> This school is accredited for my union. Would the classes work for an apprentice looking for education? Online Electrical Technician from Polaris Career Center


That is what they tell me. I'm paying with my own money, they say the online classes can even be made in a payment plan. I'm doing half one month then the other half next. I didn't know for sure it would work for other states, but that is great if it does. I know DOLI Registered Apprenticeship say's it is good in Virginia. I guess just verify with your state's equivilant.


----------

